# No more Shira Springer?



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

New C's beat writer?




> The move would seem to indicate that current Celtics beat writer, Shira Springer, will be removed from her Celts' duties and re-assigned within the sports desk (most likely as a sports features writer).


Was never a big fan of Springer's.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Probably got too many (waay too many) things wrong through out the KG ordeal, i couldve come up with better 'facts' then were being put out at some points


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

And Prem was just learning her name...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I do know how to spell Szczerbiak, though.

S-Z-C-Z-E-R-B-I-A-K


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

lets hope thats the last time we ever see that name on this board prem :wink:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> lets hope thats the last time we ever see that name on this board prem :wink:


Oh, I'm sure we'll be seeing Wally Szczerbiak Szczuperstar's name again, when Seattle fans are *****ing and moaning about his refusal to pass the ball to Durant and when Travis Outlaw lights them up for 38 points and Wally's blaming everyone else.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

When are you going to grow out of this "Szczerbiak is a team cancer" phase?

When he was healthy, he played well and everybody liked playing with him on the Celtics. Fact.

Of course, he was always hurt and had a monstrous contract.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The crazy Boston media reported that Pierce never meshed with Szczerbiak, but the pundits frequently adore players while they are with the team and insult them when they leave, so it may not be true.


----------

